
ASK HN: How does mosh shell use UDP but provide reliability like TCP? - sabya
https://mosh.org/#about
======
dalke
They wrote a paper about it for Usenix, at [https://mosh.org/mosh-
paper.pdf](https://mosh.org/mosh-paper.pdf) .

In general, it's always possible to put your own reliability layer on top of
UDP. Other protocols do it too. g,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Protocol)

